# Other flashes getting RT?



## magarity (Jul 3, 2017)

Is there any hope that the smaller flashes will make the transition to radio control as slaves? There are now 3 wireless methods; RT, IR, and strobe. It would be nice to get them all on the same system.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2017)

magarity said:


> Is there any hope that the smaller flashes will make the transition to radio control as slaves? There are now 3 wireless methods; RT, IR, and strobe. It would be nice to get them all on the same system.



The low end flashes would rise in price due to the expensive certification and approval process for radio testing world wide, eventually, they will probably all move to RT, its not the hardware so much as the testing and paperwork cost.

I paid $45 for a Canon 90EX, so Canon is not getting a whole lot of $$ for one, considering the markups along the way. The 320 EX or 270 EX II might be the next upgrade.


----------



## sulla (Jul 23, 2017)

Until then, any Canon EX flash can get the RT treatment with the Yongnuo YNE3-RX Wireless Flash Receiver.
I got good results with an older 580EXII and with a 430EXII.
They can be controlled from the Canon ST-E3-RT or a 600EXRT master and so bring older flashes to the same system. Also, they are relatively cheap. Mine prove to be reliable, too. I also use them for studio flashes (only for triggering, not for power adjustment, of course), so I can ring my 600EXs and my studio flashes to the same wireless system. Cool thing.


----------



## Omar H (Jul 23, 2017)

sulla said:


> Until then, any Canon EX flash can get the RT treatment with the Yongnuo YNE3-RX Wireless Flash Receiver.
> I got good results with an older 580EXII and with a 430EXII.
> They can be controlled from the Canon ST-E3-RT or a 600EXRT master and so bring older flashes to the same system. Also, they are relatively cheap. Mine prove to be reliable, too. I also use them for studio flashes (only for triggering, not for power adjustment, of course), so I can ring my 600EXs and my studio flashes to the same wireless system. Cool thing.



It never occurred to me that could be done, I recently sold my 430 EXII as it was no longer "compatible"!


----------



## Talys (Aug 4, 2017)

Omar H said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Until then, any Canon EX flash can get the RT treatment with the Yongnuo YNE3-RX Wireless Flash Receiver.
> ...



Awwww... I have two of the Yongnuo E3-RX, and I can attest that these are awesome. You can set them to any group, too (though you can't control power, obviously). If I'm doing strobe photography with multiple speedlites, I will normally take my RTs, and then always bring one of these guys and an old 430 or 580 along as my spare.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2017)

magarity said:


> Is there any hope that the smaller flashes will make the transition to radio control as slaves? ...


Short answer: No!

Long answer:
For the small flashes I'd expect the RT and controls too expensive to get market acceptance.
If you would want to invest in an multi flash system (that's what you plan using RT) you also want flexibility and power. So I cannot imagine flashes below GN 43 getting RT treatment. 
Honestly I was surprised to see the 430 III with RT. But to me this was because for a lot of hobbyists the 600 RT (at least two or three of them) are too expensive.


----------

